# We are making the switch!!!! kinda long



## maxsmom1229 (Apr 12, 2007)

so im excited to announce we are officially making the switch to RAW. ive been doing alot of research and wanted to switch for a while, but i thought it would be expensive and difficult, and really a pain in the butt. i found a used deep freezer for sale for 60 dollars. and buying in bulk for 3 dogs, is actually much cheaper then buying the kibble i have been. (especially using a website Patti showed me! thanks!) so we are starting our journey into raw, and we are feeding our first taste of raw today. i did the math, i got the formula from the following website 
http://www.njboxers.com 
can some of you more experienced raw feeders look the formula and my conclusions and let me know if this is the right amount and right type of food. feel free to make changes and i accept criticism with open arms. after i web site i stumbled upon with nightmares of kibble and the pictures Patti posted of grimm....i cant even believe he is the same dog!!i just want the best for my pups and i want them to be with me as long as possible! which means keeping them in tip top health. 

so here are my findings (this is just the meat part without the supps.)
all are soon to be neutered
MAX: 2 yrs old, 115 lbs medium activity level GSD intact

38.4 oz of food per day total
23.04 oz of that being RMB
15.36 oz of that being MM OM and some veg, yoghurt, apple cider vinegar and supps

HARLEY: 6 months old, 80 lbs medium-high activity level gsd/rottie mix intact

25.6 oz food per day total
15.36 oz of that being RMB
10.24 oz of that being the MM OM etc.

HOBBS: 1 yr, 15 lbs, medium activity level, dachshund intact

4.8 oz of food per day total
2.88 oz of that being RMB
1.92 oz of the MM OM etc.


thanks so much for looking and making any changes if necessary!!


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

what started me into the raw, was giving the frozen raw marrow bones that we sell at the pet nutrition center that i work at. then, i started with the premade patties (nature's variety, bravo, and looking into animal food services), then i decided why not make my own? did a little research and came up with this receipe for the frozen patties which i absolutely luv to feed. there's really no guesswork and if you make a batch up ahead of time and freeze them, you know how much to give in a convenient way. now you can probably vary this diet and do chicken or lamb sometimes too.

http://www.petstouch.com/whyraw.asp


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

My guys pretty much only get veggies and fruits as treats and not as a staple. I feed a prey model which pretty much is RMB, MM and OM and a variety of protein sources.


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqMy guys pretty much only get veggies and fruits as treats and not as a staple. I feed a prey model which pretty much is RMB, MM and OM and a variety of protein sources.


Me, too.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: 2SableGirls
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: AmaruqMy guys pretty much only get veggies and fruits as treats and not as a staple. I feed a prey model which pretty much is RMB, MM and OM and a variety of protein sources.
> ...


Me three!


----------



## maxsmom1229 (Apr 12, 2007)

ok i think ill eliminate the veggies as a staple, but do the amounts look correct? and do you all use a scale? or eyeball it?? thanks alot


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

The percentages and amounts might be okay-- I'll let someone more experienced weigh in on that. (groann.. raw-feeding pun! HELP! LOL)









Seriously, after 3 days, I would expect to possibly see some loose stools (just because it's a change in food-- no reason to panic and think "oh no, it's the runs!" it isn't.. it may happen due to a the change and WILL resolve soon







). Or, you may see constipation. This would mean-- too much bone. Grimm, for example, could not eat the percentages you suggested above.. he would get stopped up. For many other dogs, this would be fine, though! It's okay... each dog is different, and you adjust based on how happy the poops look.







Just give it a few days at the beginning withOUT adjustments, for the dog to settle in. (unless he is constipated.. then give less bone), remember it's a big new change.. there may be an adjustment period with some slightly loose stools.. or they may not!









You can do this!! Hoping someone chimes in with a check on the weights and percentages you suggested!


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

_My guys pretty much only get veggies and fruits as treats and not as a staple. _

that goes for the yoghurt too. And mine absolutely never get any vinegar- yuck.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

We bought a scale over at Mobel Media. We just don't trust ourselves to eyeball it. lol
I also don't do ounces. The boys get 450 grams a meal. So just going off of todays morning meal, it was 4 chicken legs and the rest was a mix of ground turkey and hamburger to make 450g. 
Fruits and veggies are very rare as is the organ meat. 
My boys will be 1 in 8 days and weigh 80 lbs. They are also intact (don't plan on fixing that as there is nothing to fix) and are very active dogs. We do Schutzhund with them at 2 local dog clubs.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Quote:
> and do you all use a scale? or eyeball it?? thanks alot


I weigh every meal. I don't use measurements like a 1/2 cup or 1 cup either. It's always weight. A pound of lamb doesn't look like the same amount as a pound of ground meat, which doesn't look anything like a pound of turkey necks, which doesn't look like a pound of pork necks. 

Our eyeballs aren't capable of making fine distinctions. I once tried it (eyeballing what I thought was a pound or two pounds of food then weighing it), and I was off by as much as about 1/2 pounds. That's A LOT of food! 

If you're adding in extras like dairy or veggies, then it's even harder to measure by glancing at it. I have two scales. A regular kitchen scale that sits on my counter that's accessible and easy to use and a lightweight one that I toss into our baggage when we travel. My dogs don't eat a meal that isn't weighed.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I weigh each meal as well. That way, I know how to adjust their food if they are gaining/losing too much weight. When we travel - we *try* to pre bag everything so we don't have to bring the scale, but ours is pretty easy to travel with for those times when we run out of time packing!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

{of course, when I travel to San Diego, I won't need to bring my dogs' food or my scale, because the dogs be mooching meals at the Spikers, right?







}


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

You'll just have to warn me so I can stock up - Camper eats the same amount as my TWO put together! Oh, and if you could bring along some bison burgers for mine to try...we can swap bison for emu!


----------

